# I hope I draw my archery LE tag! Found my bull



## duckstopper (Mar 17, 2013)

[attachment=0:3px7b3lu]IMG_0265.JPG[/attachment:3px7b3lu]I was shed hunting yesterday and found this bull and five others. All were still packin antlers. I am hopeing I draw this LE archery tag this year cause I found the one I want. Here is a pic of him sorry its blurry he was real far away and I took the pic through my spotting scope. What do you think he scores? I think he is about 350.


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice! I was getting excited that scouting is in a few months and look, you already started.


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll take a jab at it... I would put him right about mid 330's


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

im not good at this but I will say 360.big and nice enough for me to put a arrow through him.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Im sorry you'll have to find another bull. that one has already been spoken for.  hard to tell from the pic, looks good though.


----------



## duckstopper (Mar 17, 2013)

I am going to go get some better pics tomorrow. I will be better prepared tomorrow. It is crazy how that works! You always see the good stuff when your not expecting it.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Your excitement is both contagious and appreciated my friend. Best of luck in the draws. How cool would it be to see this bull, find his sheds, draw the tag, find the bull again, then take him next year. I'm rooting for you.---SS


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Impossible to tell from that pic. Looks decent though.


----------



## rosedude (Dec 26, 2010)

Cool he's still rockin his head gear


----------

